
DMT trip without DMT – modified candy flip - isatomorrowland
https://medium.com/@ptsdengineer/dmt-breakthrough-without-dmt-the-black-spider-protocol-5a5dd9e553bb
======
shams93
The way we manage engineers makes conditions like PTSD and depression far
worse than they need to be. In general in the US we have a pretty ruthless
system for managing workers in general. Now with this pause it could be the
time to rethink how we manage projects and employees and rethink our
assumptions about "getting shit done."

~~~
ptsdengineer
I am the author of the article and I agree 100%. Big startups are ruthless, my
manager pulled me once to talk about giving emoji response on slack because he
thought I have too much time. I felt really bad for entire day, glad to not
work there anymore. No money is worth this kind of stress.

------
ronnieee
oh boy, that sounds horrible. no psychedelic or ssri will cure severe mental
illnesses, without putting in a lot of work. I suggest to try an ACT
(acceptance and commitment therapy) intervention. Maybe later on pair it with
MDMA.

~~~
ptsdengineer
need help with sharing message, just got banned on Reddit

